# Only in Canada...



## PierreRodrigue (May 12, 2011)

Only in Canada would you see a sign like this! 
Read the whole sign.
Had to share!

Fort Steele is near Cranbrook,BC ....


----------



## Customfan (May 12, 2011)

:happy3:Good one Pierre!!


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 12, 2011)

***!

*edit* really? Double-yoo tee eff is disallowed?! I'm pretty sure it's made the dictionary.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 12, 2011)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 12, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> ***!
> 
> *edit* really? Double-yoo tee eff is disallowed?! I'm pretty sure it's made the dictionary.




Yeah we decided to keep it family like and keep all cursing and related acronyms off of the board. I use this myself often so I'm censoring me too.


----------



## mr drinky (May 12, 2011)

I got hit with that W-T-F too at one point. It just takes some experimentation now to get around it. But is there a list of disallowed acronyms? 

k


----------



## Potato42 (May 12, 2011)

I love the sign!



Though it is a little ironic that what we're typing is being censored while the picture is not.:slaphead::lol2:


----------



## MadMel (May 13, 2011)

Love the last sentence about the faeces haha.


----------



## Tristan (May 13, 2011)

:spitcoffee:

Best sign I've seen in ages.


----------



## Darkhoek (May 13, 2011)

:happy2::happy2::happy2::happy2::happy2:

DarkHOeK


----------



## mano (May 13, 2011)

LMAO!

Is that legit or computer generated? My guess is the latter, but it's friggin funny anyway.


----------



## Lefty (May 13, 2011)

How did I not see this earlier? Hahaha
In Cranbrook, I'm surprised the sign didn't suggest trying to calm a bear down with your 'stash' and 'munchies'!


----------



## Vertigo (May 13, 2011)

WTF, Pierre! That shit is fucking funny!!


----------



## mr drinky (May 13, 2011)

Vertigo, how did you say so many bad things without asterisks popping up?

k.


----------



## Vertigo (May 13, 2011)

Any time the sum of the digits in your post count equals 10, the profanity filter breaks. That was post #91 for me (9+1 = 10), so I could get away with it. Since this post is #92, it'll work again. 

******* works!

See?


----------



## FryBoy (May 13, 2011)

Vertigo said:


> Any time the sum of the digits in your post count equals 10, the profanity filter breaks. That was post #91 for me (9+1 = 10), so I could get away with it. Since this post is #92, it'll work again.
> 
> ******* works!
> 
> See?


Strange! Let's test it -- this is, I think, my post #144, the digits of which ad up to 9, so per your theory I can't say bad things, like ***!


----------



## FryBoy (May 13, 2011)

Vertigo said:


> Any time the sum of the digits in your post count equals 10, the profanity filter breaks. That was post #91 for me (9+1 = 10), so I could get away with it. Since this post is #92, it'll work again.
> 
> ******* works!
> 
> See?


OK, now this one is my post #145, the digits of which add up to 10, so according to you I can get away with horrible nasty language such as ***! (Same as in my post 144, where the *** became ***.


----------



## FryBoy (May 13, 2011)

So much for the theory -- or maybe it works only if you have fewer than 100 posts.


----------



## Vertigo (May 13, 2011)

FryBoy said:


> maybe it works only if you have fewer than 100 posts.


 
Hmm, that must be it!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 13, 2011)

Vertigo said:


> WTF, Pierre! That shit is fucking funny!!




Not Cool


----------



## Vertigo (May 13, 2011)

Sorry Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 14, 2011)

Your code-fu is strong but misguided. :lol2:

No sweat Jack... :beer:


----------

